# Review: Litt Up Customs 44 (DNA 200)



## Alex (16/8/15)

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3h7jgp/review_litt_up_customs_44_dna_200/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (17/8/15)

Alex said:


> source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3h7jgp/review_litt_up_customs_44_dna_200/



And the hits just keep on coming. A new day a new DNA200 mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

